# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  تم اضافة خاصية شكراً لك

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

خاصية شكراً لك ..

هي الخاصية التي تشكر صاحب الموضوع من خلالها ..

تقدم له الشكر بالضغط على ايقونة شكراً ..

تظهر له في كل مشاركة ..

هاك جداً رائع .. ومفيد لعدم رفع المواضيع القديمة ..

نتمنى لكم اجمل الاوقات ..

كل المودة

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (04-08-2010), 

أمل الظهور (04-08-2010), 

آهات حنونه (04-08-2010), 

همس الصمت (04-11-2010), 

ملكة سبأ (04-08-2010), 

نور الهدى (04-21-2010), 

مضراوي (04-07-2010), 

ورده محمديه (04-09-2010), 

ابو طارق (04-07-2010), 

Hussain.T (04-17-2010), 

دموع الوحدة (04-08-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-09-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (04-07-2010), 

صفآء الروح (04-08-2010), 

Sweet Magic (04-07-2010), 

غير البشر (04-08-2010), 

عطور (04-08-2010)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*خاصية حلـــوه*
*لك كل الشكر على هيك مجهود*
*موفق اين ماكنت*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*خاصية مرة رائعة وعجتني*
*وما صدقت على الله وجربتها*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية اخوي شبكة*
*وربي ما يرحرمنا من جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------

ابو طارق (04-07-2010), 

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## مضراوي

وعليكم السلام والرحمه ..

خاصيه جدا حلوه ..

وانا اقترحت عليك قبل بهالخاصيه ,,

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

لآ خلآ ولآ عدم من جهودكم الرائعه ..

تحياتي .,

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*خاصية رووعهـ ..*

*تسلم خيي ع جهوودك ..*

*الله يعطيكم العاافية ..*

*موفقين ..}*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## جنى الورود

خاصية حلوة يسلموا

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## ابو طارق

*روائع  تتكرر  نشكرك عليها* 

*ايها القائد* 

*شبكة الناصرة* 

*وهي ايضا  من المميزات الجميلة* 

*تضيف  حافز للمزيد من المشاركات  والردود* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام .._ 
_خاصيه جد جد حلووه .._ 
_قعلا تعطي حماس للمنتدى .._ 
_و حتى الموضوع المميز و العضو المميز و المشرف المميز تعطي حماس .._ 
_خصوصا عندي دائما احب يكون اسمي موجود .._ 
_شكر اخي .._ 
_يعطيك العافيه اخوي .._ 
_موفق .._

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..*
*ميزة راائعه ..*
*تسلم استاذ شبكة على الميزات الحلوووة*
*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*
*ماننحرم هالمجهود الحلووو*
*دمت بعين الله*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيكم الله العافية ..

بارك الله فيكم ..

كل المودة

----------

حساسه بزياده (04-08-2010), 

عطور (04-08-2010)

----------


## نور الولاية

الصراحة أنت المشكور ع كل جهد تبدله 
سلمت يمناك ,, الله يعطيك ألف العافية ,ما قصرت في تطوير هذا المنتدى الشامخ ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## آهات حنونه

حركه مميزه جدا

اول مره اشوفها...تمت التجربه 

يعطيك الف عافيه على الجهود المبذوله لرقي المنتدى..

تمنياتي لكم بلمزيد من التقدم والنجاح

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم|"
حركآآآآآآت =)
يسسلمو خيي على الجهود المبذوله
موفق لكل خير
=)

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## ملكة سبأ

شكرا لا تكفي 
بارك الله فيك والتوفيق الدائم ان شاء الله

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوش خاصية 
يعطيك العافية

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010), 

عطور (04-08-2010)

----------


## عطور

وين موجوووووودة؟ ماشفتها؟

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## أمل الظهور

*خاصية  مميزه ,,,*



*تستحق كل الشكر لاضافتها في الشبكه المميزه*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-08-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..

وبارك الله فيكم ..

تم شكركم جميعاً ..

الاخت عطور توجد في اسفل التوقيع .. بجانب التوقيع وتعديل المشاركات وغيرها ..

كل المودة

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...


حلوة الخاصية ..مع إن صاحب الشكر ماراح يضيف ولا كلمة ..غير الضغط على هالـ هاك...

وهذا بحد ذاته سبب لرفع معنويات الشخص المُعطي...وحافز له لينتج أكثر...


أخي شبكة ...

مداد الشكر لجزيل عطاءك..

وعساك ع القوة دوم ..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-09-2010)

----------


## أم علاوي 2

يعطيك الف عافية أخوي 
ألف شكر لك 
على جهود لرقي هذا المنتدى العزيز علينا
موفق لكل خير 
تحياتي

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-09-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*خاصيه جميله جداً* 
*جهود جباره اخي الشبكه,,تشكر عليها*  
*موفق دووم ..وعساك على القوه يارب*  
*ودي و وردي*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-09-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام  عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------

ساجدة لربها (04-10-2010), 

فرح (04-10-2010)

----------


## فرح

مشكووور خييوووو
ودوووم التميز والى مزيد من التألق 
موفق

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## ساجدة لربها

مشكور 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..
فعلاً خاصية مميزة ورائعة
الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة
على كل هالمجهودات الرائعة ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-11-2010)

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اخووي 
خووش خاصيه والله >> تووي فاهمتنهااا *_^ 
شكراً لك شبكه 
الله يعطيك العافيه ع الجهود
لا خلا ولا عدم
موفق لكل خير 
دمت بود*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-17-2010)

----------


## Hussain.T

خآصية رآئعة..

شكرا على جهودكم الجبآرة..

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-17-2010)

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

خاصية

مرة روعة ومفيدة

يسلمووو

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-17-2010)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع يعطيكم ربي العافيه ..

تم شكركم ..

بارك الله فيكم ..

كل المودة

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شبـكة النآصرة ...*

*شكرآ لكـ :)*

----------

شبكة الناصرة (04-19-2010)

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يعطيك العافيه ويسلوا 
ودائما في تقدم إن شاء الله

----------

